# Original composition for a Kickstarter promo vid



## NoctilucentClouds (Apr 25, 2013)

Just uploaded a track Im unsure is.. tasteful or kinda retarded  It had its purpose to be a part of our Kickstarter project for http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krillbite/among-the-sleep

The Track: 
https://soundcloud.com/noctilucentclouds/too-much-win

I did the composition as a goal that it would be functional to a purpose, something which i rarely do since it often ends up with me not being fully satisfied or feeling that its not really "my" tune if that makes any sense

I would appreciate comments regarding mix and composition however:D


----------



## nikolas (Apr 25, 2013)

I see that you guys are spamming everywhere you can find, right? 

I also see that you're close to reaching your goal, so best of luck there


----------



## NoctilucentClouds (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you nikolas We hope so too!


----------

